# 9/11 commissioners defend intel omission



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Claim by a lawmaker about the omission is a ply of Republicans to clean themsleves of negligence. At the same time Bush's cold feet during Vietnam War is a medical fact. He screwed up and got away with it.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Having Seven around makes me realize two things, I'm glad I don't live in Virginia and it's kinda nice to have somebody like MT around here again, he just pushes more people to the right. Shouldn't be long and we can start shootin holes in this guys posts too.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Why bother......... just recognize him for what he is...... a troll.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do any of you guys remember the movie Deliverance? Sentence structure sucks, but I'll bet he plays one heck of a banjo.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Squeel like a pig!


----------

